# Dates When Searching New Posts



## VictorB (Dec 21, 2007)

Why is it when clicking on "search new posts" and you see that the thread has a date (like today) but when you go to that thread, there isn't a new posting dated today?


----------



## Dave M (Dec 21, 2007)

When searching "New Posts", there are two dates shown. The date shown under the title of the thread is the date the thread was started. The date under the "Last Post" column is as you would expect: the date of the most recent post in that thread. 

If you believe you have found something other than that, please give us a specific example, so we can provide an explanation.


----------

